# You couldn't make it up



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

I remember my grandfather moaning about the EEC with the rules about straight cucumbers and bananas. I thought he was mad!

However, watching the news tonight, I saw a report concerning some information which I found to be as incredibly strange as a penchant for straight bananas.

As all the Autonomous Communities have to cut back their budgets (yes it's the word "Austerity" again", apparently in Catalonia, each student in schools is to be limited to 25 metres of toilet paper a month!

How do they monitor this? The caca police? Incredible. 

Truly putting the "loon" into Catalunya.

Incidently, we live in Valencia and the local news is having a serious discussion about this. I fear we might be getting rationed to 2 grams of handwashing soap!!!

Is there anything as ridiculous as this happening in your area?

Worse still, do you have children who go to school in Catalunya? I would not shake hands with them! Perhaps they should install bidets and be done with this strange law.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andmac said:


> I remember my grandfather moaning about the EEC with the rules about straight cucumbers and bananas. I thought he was mad!
> 
> However, watching the news tonight, I saw a report concerning some information which I found to be as incredibly strange as a penchant for straight bananas.
> 
> ...


in the 8 years my 2 have been in school in Javea there has _never_ been loo paper - they take packs of wet wipes in their bags - there is soap though

some teachers in the primary school keep rolls of loo paper on the desk & the kids take it with them when they go


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No toilet paper in my grandchildrens school loos.. in fact they are locked and they have to ask for a key to be able to use them the official stance being that it stops the children skiving and smoking in there.. not too different from the kids in the UK?? 

btw my grandson has school books stolen the first week of term only to be told.. well you will have to buy new ones. end of discussion


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Actually, I think toilet paper in schools is quite an issue here!!
Toilet paper has always been a "problem" in the schools my daughter has attended. In one school they stopped putting it in the toilets 'cos the kids went through a phase of stuffing whole toilet rolls down and blocking the toilets. I think they had to get it from the teacher. No big problem. I imagine any parents that complained were informed of the the reasons behind the change and advised to equip their children as they thought necessary. My daughter always carried tissues with her.
Apparently in the secondary school my daughter attends, there has never been a smoking in the toilets issue. As schools have been non smoking inside for more than 10 years, the smell of smoke is immediately detectable, so besides the fact that most of the kids are under age for smoking, it's illegal for anyone to smoke in the building anyway. (Also, why would they bother when they can go just outside the gates and smoke?)
As for 25m of toilet roll a month per child, sounds quite generous to me!  Anyway, it's just a form of calculating how many rolls to buy. I don't expect the teacher to come out with a ruler and a bunch of toilet rolls under his/ her arm at the beginning of each month, although there may be some interesting calculations in maths class there. On Monday Pepe uses 1m of toilet roll, but on Tuesday he has diahorrea and uses ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> No toilet paper in my grandchildrens school loos.. in fact they are locked and they have to ask for a key to be able to use them the official stance being that it stops the children skiving and smoking in there.. not too different from the kids in the UK??
> 
> btw my grandson has school books stolen the first week of term only to be told.. well you will have to buy new ones. end of discussion


In my daughter's secondary school all classrooms are locked at break time. They don't have lockers and this is the only way to get round the problem of petty thieves or over the top "pranks". It's a shame, but pinching stuff is smth that's in all schools.
I'd rather that than knives and drugs


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

25 metres a month sounds generous to me. Assuming they are at school 20 days a month, that's more than a metre for a 6 or 7 hour day. Unless they have a medical problem, they shouldn't need more than that surely?

They've axed the afternoon shift at the Policia Local, so you can now park on the square between 2 and 5 without risking a ticket.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

There seems to be a bit of a toilet roll fixation in Spanish schools...

Huelva school asks for a monthly toilet roll from each pupil



> A public school in Huelva has asked its pupils to bring a roll of toilet paper every month.
> 
> The director of the CEIP Manuel Siurot college in Palma del Condado has sent a letter to the pupils in which he asks for the monthly toilet roll and 5 € for photocopies. He says the collaboration is necessary as ‘these are not good times for any establishment’.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In my daughter's secondary school all classrooms are locked at break time. They don't have lockers and this is the only way to get round the problem of petty thieves or over the top "pranks". It's a shame, but pinching stuff is smth that's in all schools.
> I'd rather that than knives and drugs




Knives and drugs are not found in every school in the UK.. 
My grandchildren live in a very affluent area but there are drug dens in town the same as you find in the UK.
An under 18 disco in Novelda was raided and closed down last year by armed police... drugs and alcohol being the reason.

My point about the theft was the school couldnt care less if his books were stolen,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In my daughter's secondary school all classrooms are locked at break time. They don't have lockers and this is the only way to get round the problem of petty thieves or over the top "pranks". It's a shame, but pinching stuff is smth that's in all schools.
> I'd rather that than knives and drugs




I dont know what you consider as petty theft but 200 euros worth of books is not petty theft to my family


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Knives and drugs are not found in every school in the UK..
> My grandchildren live in a very affluent area but there are drug dens in town the same as you find in the UK.
> An under 18 disco in Novelda was raided and closed down last year by armed police... drugs and alcohol being the reason.
> 
> My point about the theft was the school couldnt care less if his books were stolen,


My reply seems to have needled you Maiden, I'm not sure why, perhaps you didn't understand what I was saying, or perhaps you're of a different opinion.
I'm not sure why you feel you have to tell me that _knives and drugs are not found in every school in the UK_ I wasn't talking about the UK. Nor was I talking about Spain, I was talking about my daughter's school, and I'll say it again. I'd rather have kids nicking things than knives and drugs. However, before you make any more wrong conclusions I'm not saying I'm happy for kids to steal either, I'd rather none of it went on, but given a choice...
Once again, just to make things clear, I'm not saying that drugs and violence are not to be found in the school system here, but they are not smth I fear in my daughter's school, thank goodness. There is another school 2 mins away literally from my daughter's school where there have been problems the last few years though.
I realise your real complaint is the attitude from the school. I know 'cos the same happened to me. I went to see the director de estudios. Nothing happened and I suppose nothing has changed, but that's what you have to do as a parent I think.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I dont know what you consider as petty theft but 200 euros worth of books is not petty theft to my family


Please see my post above, to which I'll add no actually I don't think 200 euros is a small amount, not to your family or any other.


----------

